# Jabberwocky



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have just ordered some Jabberwocky from hasbean, was this a good choice?

And what are they like for delivery? Are they pretty quick?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry, this should have been posted in the beans section.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep wrong section but in answer to your question Has Bean are usually quick. If you placed your order this afternoon then I would say it will be roasted and posted tomorrow. As for the beans I haven't tried them so can't comment.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know the Jaberwocky, but I've never been disappointed by Steve's house blends.They are usually very forgiving - making good brews easy.

And delivery from Steve is great - often roasted and posted in same day if ordered early enough. I normally order green beans and in large enough quantities that they come by courier - invariably the day after order. You should get e-mail updates on the progress of your order.

Enjoy! Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Jabberwocky is an excellent choice just working my way through another bag as we speak service is invariably excellent from Hasbeans. As stated by others if ordered early enough roasted and posted same day usually arrives next day, then wait a couple of days to get the best out the beans, they,re too fresh most say.

Enjoy the coffee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Moved







- enjoy


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. I am really looking forward to some new beans and I will post my findings here. I will, as mentioned in previous post leave them for a day before brewing.

Glenn- thanks for moving this post


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Jabberwocky's a good choice







Let us know how you enjoy it. For my money, it'll make a good brewed/filter coffee as soon as it's with you. For espresso/milk, it's worth a little wait to let it calm down on the acidity.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Arrive this morning so desperately trying to get home to try it










Ordered Wednesday, roasted Thursday and delivered Friday, I can't ask for better than that


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

In my experience that's just normal service from Hasbean. Enjoy


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

1st latte with the Jabberwocky, straight espresso was very nice (light and slighty fruity), latte was smooth and creamy with no dark aftertaste

Will try a darker chocolatey bean next


----------

